# NE weekend storm



## badave (Dec 4, 2007)

Been snowing all weekend.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

looks nice ,,,,, its been rain here all weekend....except for a nice 2" on fri morning


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

still snowing here... 
copule more hours i'll make my 1st run knock down the bulk until morning. 

i just did my own driveway we have at least a good 6" so far


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey nice pics . hell of a storm. Where in MA is that, looks real familiar


----------



## badave (Dec 4, 2007)

That is the center of Northborough.


----------



## suspended11 (Dec 2, 2008)

That looks like Rte. 20 in Northboro


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Cool*

It looks like somebody else is making money i worked my tail off last month now that everything is is fixed (minor repairs) i'm ready for more.

It looks like in the first two pic's your pushing a pile of snow down the road but as I looked closer it is snow sitting on top of the plow.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like fun, is that vehicle in Picture #2 supposed to be there? Just looks kinda out of place


----------

